# [SOLVED] Can't access 'secure' pages w/ Netgear WGT624 v3



## RadDad (Sep 15, 2007)

I use ATT DSL (Westell modem) with Netgear WGT624 v3 wireless router (108Kb). 
Computer is HP dv9000t running Windows XP; Trend Micro for virus / firewall protection.

When I connect to the internet directly via the modem, I can access secure web pages w/o problem (Bank accounts, Stock portfolio, etc.) 

When I go 'wireless', I can access the front login pages and enter passwords, etc. but the content I'm looking for on following pages never appears; I receive 'The page cannot be displayed' panel - below...

< - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - >

The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings. 
To attempt fixing network connectivity problems, click Tools, and then click "Diagnose Connection Problems..." 


Other options to try:

Click the Refresh button, or try again later.

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

To check your connection settings, click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Connections tab, click Settings. The settings should match those provided by your local area network (LAN) administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). 
See if your Internet connection settings are being detected. You can set Microsoft Windows to examine your network and automatically discover network connection settings (if your network administrator has enabled this setting). 
Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. 
On the Connections tab, click LAN Settings. 
Select Automatically detect settings, and then click OK. 
Some sites require 128-bit connection security. Click the Help menu and then click About Internet Explorer to determine what strength security you have installed. 
If you are trying to reach a secure site, make sure your Security settings can support it. Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Advanced tab, scroll to the Security section and check settings for SSL 2.0, SSL 3.0, TLS 1.0, PCT 1.0. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 



Cannot find server or DNS Error
Internet Explorer 

< - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - >

I've followed the suggestions and problem persists. Most websites prevent no problems... e.g. I'm successfully navigating the Tech Support Forum site but had to connect non-router to send this post.


I use this same computer at another location with Cable hi-speed (not DSL), using the 54Kb model of the Netgear router with no problems. There may be differences with the trend micro profiles but I've looked at the settings between the two and see no obvious differences.

Anyway, any suggestions as to what to inspect / reset on my 108Kb model or on my 'puter would be appreciated. Also, are there websites to do research on this issue (other than this forum of course!! ;-)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't access 'secure' pages w/ Netgear WGT624 v3*

Run the secure site test here and tell us the results.

http://www.verisign.com/advisor/check.html


----------



## RadDad (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Can't access 'secure' pages w/ Netgear WGT624 v3*

MSIE 6.0 is my browser and according to Verisign needs no upgrade, supports encryption and is at the recommended level of security.

BTW, how do I copy a screen image in my reply?

> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - <

US Home | Worldwide Sites | Site Map 



You Are Here: US Home > Advisor 

Current Browser Version:
Microsoft Internet Explorer MSIE 6.0

Recommendation: No Upgrade Required
Your browser supports strong encryption and contains the recommended level of security.



Secure Browsing Support:
Your browser is capable of securely communicating with web site certificates.


Strong Encryption Support:
Your domestic browser currently supports strong encryption 128-bit SSL sessions.


Digital Certificate Support:
Your browser can utilize personal Digital IDs for secure access control and email.










Contact Us Legal Notices Privacy Repository ©1995-2006 VeriSign, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't access 'secure' pages w/ Netgear WGT624 v3*

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


Was that secure site test run with the router being used?


----------



## RadDad (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Can't access 'secure' pages w/ Netgear WGT624 v3*

Same results whether router in circuit (wireless or Ethernet cable) or direct via DSL Modem (Westell). see attachment... 

I don't have 'PAINT' so I embedded images in a word doc. Is there a smaller format I should use in the future?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't access 'secure' pages w/ Netgear WGT624 v3*

Try changing the MTU value in the router configuration to 1492.


----------



## RadDad (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Can't access 'secure' pages w/ Netgear WGT624 v3*

Johnwill, 

Thanks a bunch... changing MTU from 1500 to 1492 fixed my issue. All sites I had trouble with are now loading as expected.


----------



## RadDad (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Can't access 'secure' pages w/ Netgear WGT624 v3*

How was I to know that 1492 was the proper setting? 

Where did the system become set in the 'PPoE' mode?


(A reference to a research site / Wikipedia / etc. would suffice)

Thanks again, Johnwill!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Can't access 'secure' pages w/ Netgear WGT624 v3*

1500 is the default value when _not_ using PPPoE, and is generally accepted as the maximum size of a packet before it has to be fragmented - anything bigger and it's rejected. However if when using PPPoE (eg. ADSL, etc), PPPoE needs another 8 bits as a wrapper. Since it needs 8 bits for the wrapper, the MTU value needs to be reduced to 1492 to squeeze into the 1500 max value.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't access 'secure' pages w/ Netgear WGT624 v3*

I see I'm too lage. :grin:


----------

